# Classic Chevrolet No Class



## rsipps (Jul 9, 2008)

My son worked for Classic Chevrolet in the parts department. He wanted to purchase a new Chevy truck and trade in his 09 Challenger. After three days of BS he never received a decent price for the truck or the trade. For those of you that do not know it Classic purchased the old Bill Heard lot and hired the same sales team and finance team, new name same game. I decided to take a look at the trucks at Mac Haik Chevrolet and found one that the boy loved. It took them 5 minutes to beat any price Classic Chevrolt quoted and also gave him $1500 more on his trade. We never even told them that my son worked at Classic. My son's credit is not that strong, GMAC would not finance him at decent rate and without a large down payment so I financed the vehicle through a friend of mines leasing company where I had also financed the Challenger. Long story short my sons shows up to work at Classic on Monday and the General Manager has freaked out that my son has a truck from another dealership and fires him. The main problem with this situation is my son was fired because *I purchased a truck from another dealership, not my son.* This had nothing to do with his job habits he had just been promoted.

Thanks for letting me vent, I just wanted to show what kind of people are running that dealership.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

They are scum. bill heard and his group were scum. try growing up with the gm's kids (bill heard's group)...spoiled rotten little tittybag whiners. Ya know the kids who have to have the newest lifted truck/tahoe to have friends? REGARDLESS, they are a huge part of Chevy's/auto industries woes. I will never purchase anything from classic and I hope they go under...they scre*ed a lot of people out of a lot of money.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

at least your son is better off now. you should start a new thread and find an attorney on here.


----------



## rsipps (Jul 9, 2008)

I would love to find an attorney. I would also love it if the media got ahold of this. 

Right now the most important thing is for my son to find a job to make payments.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

man that sucks. texas is a right to hire and fire state. in other words companies can fire you in texas for no reason! tell him to go file for unemployment asap! good luck to him finding another job.


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

Bill Heard ran a sleazy op. My dad bought a car from them 40yrs ago in Columbus, GA. He took it in for service, they "loaned it out" to a VIP customer who wrecked it. Told my dad, "we're not responsible". They straightened the frame, bondoed the sides and slapped a cheap paint job on it when he complained.

Two years later, all that paint and most of the bondo had fallen off.

My idiot brother goes to work for them 8 yrs. ago. He has a "different" ethic than me and often bragged about how they scammed people into paying too much for cars they couldn't afford.

Thanks for the heads-up on the "new owners". Your son is better off for it. That place would have tainted him eventually.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

I wouold expect no less from the *G*overnment *M*otors and their dealers.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

capt. david said:


> man that sucks. texas is a right to hire and fire state. in other words companies can fire you in texas for no reason! tell him to go file for unemployment asap! good luck to him finding another job.


capt. david is right. don't waste your time or money hiring an attorney.

in texas, an employer can fire an employee for any reason he so chooses as long as it's not discriminatory in origin (isn't because of race, sex, creed, religion, etc). actually, in texas, an employer doesn't even have to give you a reason for firing you. he can just say, "you're fired," and you're fired.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Tell him to head on over to where YOU bought the truck and apply for a job.
Tell them what happened and have him explain to the manager he doesn't want to work for someone that will treat employees like that anyways. 

He might have a job waiting for him...never know if you don't try!!


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

What you need to do is get ahold of the EEOC, and request for mediation.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

speckledred said:


> I wouold expect no less from the *G*overnment *M*otors and their dealers.


don't be silly. this has absolutely nothing to do with the government's bailout of gm. i think the general manager at that dealership is just a ___head.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Maybe so... maybe not MC. But you're correct in he is most likely an arse.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

It would appear they lost a sale AND a good worker. They lose.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> It would appear they lost a sale AND a good worker. They lose.


Sounds like it to me. Fighting the dismissal is not worth the effort in Texas. But I agree with the suggestion of going and applying for a position where he bought the new truck.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Bill Heard in a mask.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

i agree no attorney. I would like the news to report this! That would make them scramble for justification. I say call the news but my $ says they don't report it. Just a hunch.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*WOW*



speckledred said:


> I wouold expect no less from the *G*overnment *M*otors and their dealers.


Hey Speckled Red, i know everyone has a right to voice their Opinion, But....I am a Fellow 2Cooler, and i work for a Fine Chevrolet Dealer. We do not rip Peoples heads off in car deals or in MY Service Department. In fact, we really try hard to do a good job for our Clients. So please Just a Little respect instead of Stereo Typing all GM dealers because of the Downfall of the economy, insurance take and excess Baggage that the Big three has had to deal with. By the way, GM is way ahead of schedule in paying us back. I never agreed with the Bailouts (it was my tax dollars too) but it happened. Not Highjacking this thread, just trying to stay Working and there ARE alot of great Dealers out there.
Thanks for allowing me my .02.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I bet there is more to this story than what we have heard.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Bobby said:


> I bet there is more to this story than what we have heard.


:help:


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

rsipps said:


> I would love to find an attorney. I would also love it if the media got ahold of this.
> 
> Right now the most important thing is for my son to find a job to make payments.


Ripps, try contacting Stephen Dean, Channel 2 news, 713-778-4946, investigative reporter.

Companies like this need to be run out on a rail!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

BP, I apologize for the blanket statement but when dealing with dealerships it sure seems the pressure is on with the struggle to pull every last penny out of a service call or vehicle purchase as this has been my experience. I am in service & sales and understand the idea of not leaving any money on the table but in our quest to purchase a service truck I have found very little give or take on a purchase, be it new or used. My post was in disgust of the bailouts to be sure but as stated before there probably more to this than meets the eye and it's good to know that y'all are ahead of schedule on the repayment. Now back to the original subject matter.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

.....


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

BIG PAPPA said:


> Hey Speckled Red, i know everyone has a right to voice their Opinion, But....I am a Fellow 2Cooler, and i work for a Fine Chevrolet Dealer. We do not rip Peoples heads off in car deals or in MY Service Department. In fact, we really try hard to do a good job for our Clients. So please Just a Little respect instead of Stereo Typing all GM dealers because of the Downfall of the economy, insurance take and excess Baggage that the Big three has had to deal with. By the way, GM is way ahead of schedule in paying us back. I never agreed with the Bailouts (it was my tax dollars too) but it happened. Not Highjacking this thread, just trying to stay Working and there ARE alot of great Dealers out there.
> Thanks for allowing me my .02.


 I have not seen where GM has paid back one thin dime!
Just sayin..


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

To bad MARVINNNNNNNN KINDLERRRRRRRRRRR is not with us anymore. Try Emily Akin on Channel 2 news. The public needs to know about this Dearership


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

juan said:


> To bad MARVINNNNNNNN KINDLERRRRRRRRRRR is not with us anymore. Try Emily Akin on Channel 2 news. The public needs to know about this Dearership


Who is Marvin Kindler?


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

I'd contact the Texas Workforce Commission and let them know what happened.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

juan said:


> To bad MARVINNNNNNNN KINDLERRRRRRRRRRR is not with us anymore. Try Emily Akin on Channel 2 news. The public needs to know about this Dearership


Zindler?


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks SS for reminding me to never apologize on a message board.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> Who is Marvin Kindler?


He's the guy who gathered firewood for Marvin Zindler :wink:


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> He's the guy who gathered firewood for Marvin Zindler :wink:


 Wood or wigs?..lol


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=news/13_undercover&id=3425845
above is a link to contact info at Channel 13 Houston. Good Luck.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

oceanwaves08 said:


> I have not seen where GM has paid back one thin dime!
> Just sayin..


he didn't say that gm has paid any back. what i think he meant by saying gm was ahead of schedule is that gm isn't required to pay the money back until 2015, but they have already made arrangements to start paying the money back in $1 billion payments beginning on december 31st.

they intend to have the loan repaid long before they are required to.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

speckledred said:


> Thanks SS for reminding me to never apologize on a message board.


Your welcome..:brew2:


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> he didn't say that gm has paid any back. what i think he meant by saying gm was ahead of schedule is that gm isn't required to pay the money back until 2015, but they have already made arrangements to start paying the money back in $1 billion payments beginning on december 31st.


OK bruce, your truck is the coolest on the planet. Happy? :rotfl:


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Mike77015 said:


> What you need to do is get ahold of the EEOC, and request for mediation.


 X2 Make sure to get a lawyer that is familiar with that type of law....


----------



## ronniesk8 (Aug 25, 2009)

ya for me to get fired after i got promoted less than a month of being there and last week my boss was telling me how great of a job i was doing is really messed up. wow bill heard with a new name


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

ronniesk8 said:


> ya for me to get fired after i got promoted less than a month of being there and last week my boss was telling me how great of a job i was doing is really messed up. wow bill heard with a new name


You don't want to work for that type of outfit anyway. You will get a better job and be better off because of it. If you would have stayed around those dogs, you would have gotten fleas eventually.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mike77015 said:


> What you need to do is get ahold of the EEOC, and request for mediation.





myprozac said:


> X2 Make sure to get a lawyer that is familiar with that type of law....


the eeoc's purpose is to enforce laws against workplace _discrimination_. that doesn't seem to be any factor whatsoever in this case. involving the eeoc or a lawyer in this case is a waste of his time.



fwoodwader said:


> I'd contact the Texas Workforce Commission and let them know what happened.


the texas workforce commission will help him file for unemployment benefits, if he is eligible, and allow him to access their database to look for another job. other than that, they won't give a hoot what happened.

he got fired because he offended his boss for buying a truck at another dealership. there's absolutely nothing the original poster can do about that except look for a job at another dealership that hopefully is run by a general manager who isn't such a ___head.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*BACK TO THE STORY....*

What i don't understand is that, This young man Qaulified for GMS pricing, which is below dealers actual cost. And he did not qualify for GMS pricing at another dealership in which he does not work at. I'm confused here. Having a 2009 dodge product, if a dealer has enough used cars of that type already on the ground (eating hay) or (eating up intrest) naturally they cannot add top dollar into the trade. Thats just how it works. But to fire a guy for buying from the competition is wrong, but....is not a reason to hire an attourney (and lose good money) because you will not win in Texas. Remember the Pepsi guy that drank a coke at the Pepsi Plant?
they made a big deal of it, he lost his job and his law suit was thrown out in Texas and the only one who got any money was his lawyer. Coke hired the guy. Basically what i'm saying is, let it go. It's not worth it.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> the eeoc's purpose is to enforce laws against workplace discrimination. that doesn't seem to be any factor whatsoever in this case. involving the eeoc or a lawyer in this case is a waste of his time.
> 
> the texas workforce commission will help him file for unemployment benefits, if he is eligible, and allow him to access their database to look for another job. other than that, they won't give a hoot what happened.
> 
> he got fired because he offended his boss for buying a truck at another dealership. there's absolutely nothing he can do about that except look for a job at another dealership with a general manager who, hopefully, isn't such a ___head.


Gotta say you are wrong here MC. The EEOC will review the case and if there is a wrongfull termination they will arrange for the mediation and even provide the attorney.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I was behind a car carrier heading to Classic Chevrolet at lunch. It had 5 brand new Camaros on it. I was drooling... haha


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mike77015 said:


> Gotta say you are wrong here MC. The EEOC will review the case and if there is a *wrongfull termination* they will arrange for the mediation and even provide the attorney.


unless it involves "discrimination" (meaning a prejudice based on race, creed, color, age, religion, etc) there is no such thing as "wrongful termination" in the state of texas.

in texas, an employer can fire you because he doesn't like you. the original poster doesn't have a chance in hell in this case. he should just chalk it up to experience and move on. trust me on this one.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Lets just say I have been the one that was taken to court by the EEOC for writing up an employee one week after the incident. I was also told after the employee filed I was not able to fire him for doing so. I have seen what they can do.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

So in order for him to keep his job he would have to take it in the rear with the high Price that Classic was gonna give him? Keep your job and get poked or buy somewhere else with a good deal and get fired....hmmmm:spineyes:


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

New Media would tear their ***** up....Love to see that and hear what they have to say!!!


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

Mike77015 said:


> Lets just say I have been the one that was taken to court by the EEOC for writing up an employee one week after the incident. I was also told after the employee filed I was not able to fire him for doing so. I have seen what they can do.


x2, I have been there as well.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

also might keep in mind that if Son files for unemployment and collects..every dime he collects will be tacked onto Classic's W/C insurance premium at the year end adjustment...no matter who is at fault...( don't ask me how I know this...)


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mike77015 said:


> Lets just say I have been the one that was taken to court by the EEOC for writing up an employee one week after the incident. I was also told after the employee filed I was not able to fire him for doing so. I have seen what they can do.


for "writing up" an employee? may i ask who you wrote up and why, and what became of the case?


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Bobby said:


> I bet there is more to this story than what we have heard.


X2


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Wonder if anything will happen with the dealer?


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

M.C. I know most of the time you think you're right about everything but I gotta tell ya, on this one you are definitely rectally inverted!! Now please step away from the key-board and let the people with a clue sort this one out.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*Exactly*



Mike77015 said:


> What you need to do is get ahold of the EEOC, and request for mediation.


Personal experience here, go to EEOC right away, they will mediate and he will walk away with some money. Might even happen in as little as 2 months.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*Wrong*



mastercylinder said:


> unless it involves "discrimination" (meaning a prejudice based on race, creed, color, age, religion, etc) there is no such thing as "wrongful termination" in the state of texas.
> 
> in texas, an employer can fire you because he doesn't like you. the original poster doesn't have a chance in hell in this case. he should just chalk it up to experience and move on. trust me on this one.


Wrong, wrong, wrong... Ask TOTAL Petrochemicals how much they had to pay me, since I had to sign an agreement to not disclose the amount.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

If your Son couldn't get a sales guy to help him then he should of went to the GM about it. Got a pat on the back for letting him know he got a lazy salesman and probally gotten a better deal on a truck. 

If your working for me and doing business with the competition, then you better be prepared to work for them.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

CORNHUSKER said:


> M.C. I know most of the time you think you're right about everything but I gotta tell ya, on this one you are definitely rectally inverted!! Now please step away from the key-board and let the people with a clue sort this one out.


then he should go to the eeoc. i'll believe it when i see it. if the eeoc helps him in this case, i'll eat my words.


----------



## JLes (Feb 12, 2009)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> They are scum. bill heard and his group were scum. try growing up with the gm's kids (bill heard's group)...spoiled rotten little tittybag whiners. Ya know the kids who have to have the newest lifted truck/tahoe to have friends? REGARDLESS, they are a huge part of Chevy's/auto industries woes. I will never purchase anything from classic and I hope they go under...they scre*ed a lot of people out of a lot of money.


BWB, unless you know the family personally save the childish attacks on the family. I know the family you are referencing very well, and although they may have been spoiled (what kids these days aren't) they turned out just fine. I am not trying to Hijack this thread because it's a sad situation the boy is in losing his job. Especially in this job market.

Good luck to the boy in trying to find another job.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

Mike77015 said:


> Lets just say I have been the one that was taken to court by the EEOC for writing up an employee one week after the incident. I was also told after the employee filed I was not able to fire him for doing so. I have seen what they can do.


What you are referring to is a charge of retaliation that was filed with the EEOC against your business. EEOC does investigate charges of retaliation along with charges of discrimination. So you are kind of right.

In this situation, being fired for purchasing a vehicle from a competitor, although very stupid on the GMs part, isn't necessarily illegal in the state of TX. The only way the EEOC would be willing to get involved in this situation is if the person who was terminated can *prove *that he/she was terminated based soley on the fact that he/she was in a protected class as identified by Title VII and being in that protected class is what caused them to be terminated.

For example, a white male under 40 purchased a vehicle from a competitor and was not terminated, however a black female over 40 was terminated for the doing the exact same thing. If this was the case, then the black female over 40 would likely have a viable charge of discrimination based on race, gender, and age that the EEOC would be glad to investigate.

I agree with the majority....go work for the dealership you bought the new truck from. You won't get much out of pursuing legal action in this case.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

thank you.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> then he should go to the eeoc. i'll believe it when i see it. if the eeoc helps him in this case, i'll eat my words.


BINGO!!!! Then somebody that works at the EEOC can get on the internet and ask a bunch of people with 1/2 the story what they should do???


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

JLes said:


> BWB, unless you know the family personally save the childish attacks on the family. I know the family you are referencing very well, and although they may have been spoiled (what kids these days aren't) they turned out just fine. I am not trying to Hijack this thread because it's a sad situation the boy is in losing his job. Especially in this job market.
> 
> Good luck to the boy in trying to find another job.


No,he's right..the Bill Heard group and Bill Heard himself are SCUMS..DOUCHE BAGS if you will.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

I worked for dealers for 23 years and know outhers that work for dealers .That is the way most (not all) do it. If you don't buy from them your fired. If you want a line thay can't get thay only get mad ,seen it happen alot. It may be the best thing for him now he can get a real job that has retirement.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

CORNHUSKER said:


> BINGO!!!! Then somebody that works at the EEOC can get on the internet and ask a bunch of people with 1/2 the story what they should do???


like i said, joe, if the original poster takes this up with a lawyer or the eeoc and gets any compensation whatsoever for wrongdoing, i'll eat my words and buy you and adult beverage.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> like i said, joe, if the original poster takes this up with a lawyer or the eeoc and gets any compensation whatsoever for wrongdoing, i'll eat my words and buy you and adult beverage.


Last word? :rotfl:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Who is this "joe" you speak of? 

:slimer:


----------



## rsipps (Jul 9, 2008)

Shin-Diggin said:


> If your Son couldn't get a sales guy to help him then he should of went to the GM about it. Got a pat on the back for letting him know he got a lazy salesman and probally gotten a better deal on a truck.
> 
> If your working for me and doing business with the competition, then you better be prepared to work for them.


The GM was aware. We were not happy with the pricing, we were missquoted on the pricing several times and went through 2 salesmen. Someone mentioned earlier about employee pricing. That only applies when the vehicle is titled in the employees name, in this case the vehicle was purchased by an outside leasing company which means no discount.

According to the GM he felt betrayed. My son felt betrayed because he could not get what he felt was a fair price on the truck and his trade from his employer.

On more item. Before the leasing company purchased the vehicle they checked with all of their contacts at other dealerships and no one could beat the price I received from Mac Haik.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> Who is this "joe" you speak of?
> 
> :slimer:


 CornholioJoe


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

CORNHUSKER said:


> M.C. I know most of the time you think you're right about everything but I gotta tell ya, on this one you are definitely rectally inverted!! Now please step away from the key-board and let the people with a clue sort this one out.


what do you know about hiring and firing people? aren't you some 1st level support phone tech for toasters or something like that?


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> what do you know about hiring and firing people? aren't you some 1st level support phone tech for toasters or something like that?


Press "2" for Engrish


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Press "2" for Engrish


I don't need to press 2 cause I aint calling you up... I'm calling you out, joe!..


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> I don't need to press 2 cause I aint calling you up... I'm calling you out, joe!..


Please use the 2 or 4 button's on your phone to distinguish what size toaster you're looking for.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> what do you know about hiring and firing people? aren't you some 1st level support phone tech for toasters or something like that?


I need a toaster,what colors do you have and what price range?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Last word? :rotfl:


only if i say so.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

This is better than the movies


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Bruce and Brad settin' in a tree......


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I thought it was Bruce and Joe...

:slimer:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm just wondering how someone working in the parts department at a Chevy dealership can afford brand new vehicles in the first place. But then again...my mind wanders


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

You would be surprised some of those guys are pushing 6 figures !


----------



## Crw910 (Sep 3, 2009)

Having worked for the very same dealership in in the parts department i can personally vouch for everyone in the parts department at least. I can also personally vouch for the young man. He has been my best friend for several years now. The parts manager of the then Bill Heard and the now Classic Chevrolet is also a very close friend of mine as well. And both men are great men who i would trust with my life. All that aside it kinda puts me in a bad position. I am sure this whole thing is going to come down to a "he said she said" battle. (No offense Ron). What happened to him was downright wrong. And i have even made some calls myself to help find him a job. But just to let everyone on here know, not EVERYONE at that dealership runs their business that way. I know the parts department is very competitive with their pricing and will match or beat and price you bring to them. Im not too sure with the sales dept because i have not worked for them. I would expect it to be ran in similar fashion. I know from personal experience that the bill heard sales department was incompetent and unwilling to make deals. But i also know that GM put classic there to renew their name and to get rid of the bill heard reputation. As far as this being a step in the wrong direction from that, i dont know if it was or not. I cant take sides on it but i can say that to honestly say who was at fault here we would all need to hear it from both sides. But let me re-state what I said before: not everyone at that dealership is playing the shady business card. From personal experience the guys in their service dept are straight up and honest with you, and ALL of the people in the parts dept are great people and are running that department better than I have ever seen it being ran.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Unions...Bailouts...Nuff Said...hwell:


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Add another reason to my list of reasons I will never buy another new vehicle as long as I live. Heck I get better treatment from used car lots, and you know how shady they are. I truely believe that at least half of the auto industries woes right now have come about due to folks bad experiences with dealerships. I know that all apples are not bad, and I commend Crw910 for his buisiness ethics, unfortunately those ethics do not usually extend to any of the sales departments. Theres my .02 cents.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> I thought it was Bruce and Joe...
> 
> :slimer:


Quien es Jose'?


----------



## ktdtx (Dec 16, 2006)

Going off on a different tangent--why is a young man with already weak credit trading in a virtually new vehicle (2009) for a different new vehicle?

This behavior will continue to snowball and cause him bigger problems later.


----------



## fishbate (Dec 15, 2009)

Please... Car dealers are dying for buyers. Do you really think that if they could have sold this young man a car that they woudn't? The reality is that once he found out that he couldn't get financing at a decent rate due to his credit facts turned to fiction in an attempt to save face. I have been in the car business for over 20 years and have seen it many times. As for NOt telling the other dealer where he worked, yeah right ! Any dealer would gladly lose money on a deal to sell to another dealers employee, it makes there day. Buy something you can qualify for, fix your credit, grow up and quit having your daddy fix everything for you.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm gonna side with MC on this one; from what I know, it's hard enough to get the EEOC to investigate legitimate claims, unless things have changed drastically since the Dems took over.

As far as contacting the media, be sure your son's work record is clean. Heck, they can merely say they checked his credit report when he wanted to purchase the truck, and decided to let him go because of that. Many employers look at past credit. Just don't want to see the young man get the tables turned on him.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

SlickWillie said:


> I'm gonna side with MC on this one; from what I know, it's hard enough to get the EEOC to investigate legitimate claims, unless things have changed drastically since the Dems took over.
> 
> As far as contacting the media, be sure your son's work record is clean. Heck, they can merely say they checked his credit report when he wanted to purchase the truck, and decided to let him go because of that. Many employers look at past credit. Just don't want to see the young man get the tables turned on him.


If credit would have been an issue with is job, he never would have been hired in the first place.


----------



## fishbate (Dec 15, 2009)

FYI Folks, I did some checking. The Classic orginazation is in no way connected to Bill Heard. Classic Chevrolet has several stores across Texas. They have a stellar reputation of customer satisfaction. The store in Grapevine, TX is the nations leading Chevrolet retailer four years running. Doubt they got that way by being dishonest and treating people and employees like ****. I'm just say'in...


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Interesting you chose this topic to post your 1st and 2nd posts on...I'm just sayin...


----------



## Crw910 (Sep 3, 2009)

MEGABITE said:


> Interesting you chose this topic to post your 1st and 2nd posts on...I'm just sayin...


x2


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

rsipps said:


> My son worked for Classic Chevrolet in the parts department. He wanted to purchase a new Chevy truck and trade in his 09 Challenger. After three days of BS he never received a decent price for the truck or the trade. For those of you that do not know it Classic purchased the old Bill Heard lot and hired the same sales team and finance team, new name same game. I decided to take a look at the trucks at Mac Haik Chevrolet and found one that the boy loved. It took them 5 minutes to beat any price Classic Chevrolt quoted and also gave him $1500 more on his trade. We never even told them that my son worked at Classic. My son's credit is not that strong, GMAC would not finance him at decent rate and without a large down payment so I financed the vehicle through a friend of mines leasing company where I had also financed the Challenger. Long story short my sons shows up to work at Classic on Monday and the General Manager has freaked out that my son has a truck from another dealership and fires him. The main problem with this situation is my son was fired because *I purchased a truck from another dealership, not my son.* This had nothing to do with his job habits he had just been promoted.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent, I just wanted to show what kind of people are running that dealership.


It's ok , just saw this morning that Houston west Volkswagen is hiring a Parts manager (I think it was on FOX News) .
Many doors will close throughout your lifetime but many will open too, good luck to your son


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> Interesting you chose this topic to post your 1st and 2nd posts on...I'm just sayin...


wurd :cop:


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Joe, do you have any 6 slice toasters?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

where's joe the toaster boy at this morning? I'd meet you at taco bell today but have an appointment to attend so maybe thursday. You won't be on toaster support no more, it'll be life support. hoses.


----------



## marksmu (Dec 4, 2008)

wfishtx said:


> In this situation, being fired for purchasing a vehicle from a competitor, although very stupid on the GMs part, isn't necessarily illegal in the state of TX. The only way the EEOC would be willing to get involved in this situation is if the person who was terminated can *prove *that he/she was terminated based soley on the fact that he/she was in a protected class as identified by Title VII and being in that protected class is what caused them to be terminated.
> 
> For example, a white male under 40 purchased a vehicle from a competitor and was not terminated, however a black female over 40 was terminated for the doing the exact same thing. If this was the case, then the black female over 40 would likely have a viable charge of discrimination based on race, gender, and age that the EEOC would be glad to investigate.


This is the correct answer. As an attorney I can tell you with confidence that unless a protected class was offended the EEOC is powerless to help you.

Furthermore, unless there was an employment contract, either between you and the dealer, or between a union you are a member of and the dealership - that Texas is a "right to work" state. You have the right, subject to contrary agreements to come and go from jobs as you please, and your employer, subject to very strict limitations has the right to fire you, with or WITHOUT cause.

It would not be illegal for your employer to fire you for wearing a pink shirt - Unless there is a separate legal agreement between the employer and the employee - Any employee can be fired for anything (excluding discrimination of protected classes such race, age sex, religion, national origin)

I really do enjoy people who get on here and say that people are wrong, based on a friends, or a friend of a friends experience...all peoples facts are different, but the law is constant.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

marksmu said:


> This is the correct answer. As an attorney I can tell you with confidence that unless a protected class was offended the EEOC is powerless to help you.
> 
> Furthermore, unless there was an employment contract, either between you and the dealer, or between a union you are a member of and the dealership - that Texas is a "right to work" state. You have the right, subject to contrary agreements to come and go from jobs as you please, and your employer, subject to very strict limitations has the right to fire you, with or WITHOUT cause.
> 
> ...


what if he claims he's gay?


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

Crw910 said:


> Having worked for the very same dealership in in the parts department i can personally vouch for everyone in the parts department at least. I can also personally vouch for the young man. He has been my best friend for several years now. The parts manager of the then Bill Heard and the now Classic Chevrolet is also a very close friend of mine as well. And both men are great men who i would trust with my life. All that aside it kinda puts me in a bad position. I am sure this whole thing is going to come down to a "he said she said" battle. (No offense Ron). What happened to him was downright wrong. And i have even made some calls myself to help find him a job. But just to let everyone on here know, not EVERYONE at that dealership runs their business that way. I know the parts department is very competitive with their pricing and will match or beat and price you bring to them. Im not too sure with the sales dept because i have not worked for them. I would expect it to be ran in similar fashion. I know from personal experience that the bill heard sales department was incompetent and unwilling to make deals. But i also know that GM put classic there to renew their name and to get rid of the bill heard reputation. As far as this being a step in the wrong direction from that, i dont know if it was or not. I cant take sides on it but i can say that to honestly say who was at fault here we would all need to hear it from both sides. But let me re-state what I said before: not everyone at that dealership is playing the shady business card. From personal experience the guys in their service dept are straight up and honest with you, and ALL of the people in the parts dept are great people and are running that department better than I have ever seen it being ran.


Long story longer.........
About 5yrs ago I was forced to make a quick decision by Stafford Police and had to get a broke down Diesal outta the middle of Hwy 90.
Bill Heard was quickest tow svc around; I cringed at the thought but had them tow it and repair it much to my satisfaction.
Continued using them for my diesals and was always pleased.
If this is the same group at Classic from Bill Heard I will go back.
Their sales tactics sucked(my son got caught up in it) but the Service Dept. was excellent w/diesal.


----------



## marksmu (Dec 4, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> what if he claims he's gay?


luckily, at this time, sexual orientation is NOT a protected class...give this administration time though - they are diligently working to change that.


----------



## jeffsfishin (Jan 27, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> capt. david is right. don't waste your time or money hiring an attorney.
> 
> in texas, an employer can fire an employee for any reason he so chooses as long as it's not discriminatory in origin (isn't because of race, sex, creed, religion, etc). actually, in texas, an employer doesn't even have to give you a reason for firing you. he can just say, "you're fired," and you're fired.


And people wonder why we still need unions in this country.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

To waste $150 a month? :slimer:


----------



## marksmu (Dec 4, 2008)

jeffsfishin said:


> And people wonder why we still need unions in this country.


At the risk of being kicked into the jungle - Unions are equally as responsible for the downfall of this country as Wall Street. There is no connection whatsoever to a workers ability to complete a task and his pay grade when he is a member of a Union.

The unions destroyed GM, Ford, and Chrysler/Jeep/Dodge.

Unrealistic benefits, unrealistic pay, and unrealistic vacations. Look at employers without Unions they are the only ones who dont need bailouts because they are responsible employers.

Whats better - a lifetime job with good pay and benefits, or a short term job with unsustainable pay and benefits. Ill take job security and consistence every day of the week.

I told some of our employees they were making a mistake when they quit from our shop when the boom was on - they said they were getting nearly twice what we were paying them....lo and behold, out of nearly 30 people who left for more money, only one is still employed ( I see their filings for unemployment) and we have not laid off a single person. Almost every one of them tried to reapply. Were not immune from the slowdown, so we cant rehire anyone, but everyone who stayed with us through the good, is staying with us through the bad. Not a single layoff out of 600 employees, while our competition laid off nearly 30%.

There is little loyalty on either side of the work arena anymore....Im proud to say we dont turn our backs on our loyal employees, even though several of them turn theirs on us. Its because we dont have a union in our shop that we still have all of our employees.

Sustainable, living wages. If the employer doesnt make money, neither does the employee.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

yeah, lets force employers to put up with workers they cannot get rid of even when unproductive or disruptive to their business.  seems to me life isn't always fair, we all go through times of unfairness, but I wouldn't want to add more govt. or restrictive regulations forcing anyone to do what they do not want to do.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Crw910 said:


> But i also know that GM put classic there to renew their name and to get rid of the bill heard reputation. .


If they were trying to get rid of the BH rep, then why put the same personnel back in the sales department?????????? That was their downfall!

I've delt with their parts and service a few time's over the years and never had any problems. But that sales department is just slimely & shadey. At least they took down the guard shacks you had to go through to get in and out of there.


----------



## rowdyone (Aug 29, 2009)

Mike77015 said:


> What you need to do is get ahold of the EEOC, and request for mediation.


x3 
Usually there are no lawyers involved with mediation,but,they will have to spend money and time


----------



## rsipps (Jul 9, 2008)

fishbate said:


> Please... Car dealers are dying for buyers. Do you really think that if they could have sold this young man a car that they woudn't? The reality is that once he found out that he couldn't get financing at a decent rate due to his credit facts turned to fiction in an attempt to save face. I have been in the car business for over 20 years and have seen it many times. As for NOt telling the other dealer where he worked, yeah right ! Any dealer would gladly lose money on a deal to sell to another dealers employee, it makes there day. Buy something you can qualify for, fix your credit, grow up and quit having your daddy fix everything for you.


He went in to the deal full aware that the truck would be leased so did the dealer. As far as his credit goes he does not have bad credit, he has no large purchases on his credit, his last vehicle was leased as well, the leasing company does not report to the credit bureau.

I see you joined the site yesterday, decided to make your first 2 post on this subject, worked in the car business for over 20 years. I would bet my last dollar everyone on this site can guess where you work.

You are correct Classic would have loved to sell him a truck at their higher price and lower price on the trade in. That is a fact.

I have been a Purchasing Manager for years, I know when someone is playing a game. That is why I took my businees to a dealer that provided a fair price on the truck and the trade.

One question, at what point do you stop being a father and helping your child out? I will personally stand behind any of my children no matter how old they are until the day I die.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

rsipps said:


> He went in to the deal full aware that the truck would be leased so did the dealer. As far as his credit goes he does not have bad credit, he has no large purchases on his credit, his last vehicle was leased as well, the leasing company does not report to the credit bureau.
> 
> I see you joined the site yesterday, decided to make your first 2 post on this subject, worked in the car business for over 20 years. I would bet my last dollar everyone on this site can guess where you work.
> 
> ...


rite on!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> where's joe the toaster boy at this morning? I'd meet you at taco bell today but have an appointment to attend so maybe thursday. You won't be on toaster support no more, it'll be life support. hoses.


11:30 on Thursday, you pick the TB and I'll be there. I have to warn you though, this time I'm rollin bout 5 deeeeeeepppp and they all carry carpet blades. Set it up, I'm in.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

yes - but they are easily distracted by tacos, and 11:30 is their lunch time.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> yes - but they are easily distracted by tacos, and 11:30 is their lunch time.


that's racist


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

speckledred said:


> Joe, do you have any 6 slice toasters?


No but I got a eight knuckle back-hand for ya.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> yes - but they are easily distracted by tacos, and 11:30 is their lunch time.


So basically this thread is about Classic selling tacos at 11:30 for lunch.. are they good? I skipped through the pages.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> it'll be life support. hoses.


hoses. Baawwahahahaha.

You gonna "skull drag him"??? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Be sure to remove the sleeves from your shirt....

Brandon


----------



## Crw910 (Sep 3, 2009)

rsipps said:


> He went in to the deal full aware that the truck would be leased so did the dealer. As far as his credit goes he does not have bad credit, he has no large purchases on his credit, his last vehicle was leased as well, the leasing company does not report to the credit bureau.
> 
> I see you joined the site yesterday, decided to make your first 2 post on this subject, worked in the car business for over 20 years. I would bet my last dollar everyone on this site can guess where you work.
> 
> ...


X2 X2 X2 X2 X2


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> hoses. Baawwahahahaha.
> 
> You gonna "skull drag him"??? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Be sure to remove the sleeves from your shirt....
> 
> Brandon


You just make sure you show up. I got a tile guy that loves him some pygmy. Oink Oink suuuuuuuuueeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyy. Andelay aqui pygmy boy.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

waterspout said:


> So basically this thread is about Classic selling tacos at 11:30 for lunch.. are they good? I skipped through the pages.


Yes sir but they're in Houston, not East Side. :cheers:

J's buyin!!!!!!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

CORNHUSKER said:


> You just make sure you show up. I got a tile guy that loves him some pygmy. Oink Oink suuuuuuuuueeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyy. Andelay aqui pygmy boy.


So arranging male hook ups these days. I'm not interested. Call Joe. We all saw yall hugging a while back.

B


----------



## fishbate (Dec 15, 2009)

Whatever. When your right your right, and when your wrong...
How is that working out for you, having to help your adult son finance his lease for the second time. That is hindering not helping. Although I am more than sure that you will never see it that way. To each his own I guess.


----------



## Crw910 (Sep 3, 2009)

sorry but i am 22 years old, a full time student and my parents still pay for my things....I hate that i cannot be self sufficient but who are you to criticize how someone raises their kid? I know my parents do alot for me and paying my way is one of them....so if you would like to criticize parents for paying for their kids you can feel free to add mine to the list. And I will be more than obliged to relay what ever criticism you have for how they have raised me.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

after reading the OP several times, i gleaned that you need to let your son grow up, argue his own arguements, work with his own finances, etc...believe me, i'll never fail to help my kids up when they've fallen, but how we help them is ciritical to how they evolve into adults. if you hadn't gotten involved with your lease financing buddy, your son might not have been fired - i think you're dealing with some degree of guilt for your part in it. but learn from it and get over it...you love the kid and love like this makes us do wrong things sometimes.

as the lawyer alluded to above, there are reasons that the eeoc will get involved in a firing, but this doesn't sound like one of the reasons (from what has been stated). but if you think your son has been wronged by the termination, have him talk to them. you stay home and ask him how it went...


----------



## Enviroman (Jul 20, 2005)

*Good Experience at Classic*

FYI, Just wanted to chime and say that I don't have any affiliation with Classic, GM or dealerships in general other than being a consumer. At the recomendation of the "Car Guy" on the AM radio station, I was put in touch with the managing partner at Classic. I had one of the best truck buying experiences in my 20 + years of being a consumer. I had a bad experience with Bill Heard, so I was definately on my guard. Everyone I dealt with treated me with respect and I felt like I got a good deal. Wish we knew the entire ordeal, because on my personal experience, I would go back!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

marksmu said:


> At the risk of being kicked into the jungle - Unions are equally as responsible for the downfall of this country as Wall Street. .


Lawyers must take most of the credit though....


----------



## ronniesk8 (Aug 25, 2009)

as for monkeymam and fishbate i pay for everything myself i cant help my dad has connections, and i do have good credit i dont have anything against the parts dept or service but the gm of that dealership treated me like **** when he fired me. and if u dont know me dont fu**ing tell me to grow up.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

ronniesk8 said:


> as for monkeymam and fishbate i pay for everything myself i cant help my dad has connections, and i do have good credit i dont have anything against the parts dept or service but the gm of that dealership treated me like **** when he fired me. and if u dont know me dont fu**ing tell me to grow up.


Your tone and thin skin says it all. GROW UP!!!!!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

grow up!!!!!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Your tone and thin skin says it all. GROW UP!!!!!


did he just try to get around the word sensor?


----------



## sabiki (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow, i just read this whole thread. Can i have my 15 min. back?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> did he just try to get around the word sensor?


yep!


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

JLes said:


> BWB, unless you know the family personally save the childish attacks on the family. I know the family you are referencing very well, and although they may have been spoiled (what kids these days aren't) they turned out just fine. I am not trying to Hijack this thread because it's a sad situation the boy is in losing his job. Especially in this job market.
> 
> Good luck to the boy in trying to find another job.


Are we talking about a family who's last name starts with an "S"? If so, I knew "MS" (the son) fairly well and while they were spoiled (great looking lifted green Chevy), he was a nice guy. He was always nice to me and never made any comments about being rich. Not sure why having money makes someone a terrible person??


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

marksmu said:


> I really do enjoy people who get on here and say that people are wrong, based on a friends, or a friend of a friends experience...all peoples facts are different, *but the law is constant*.


Thanks for the laugh. Unless your talking physics - no law is constant. They are subject to interpretation, and they change over time.


----------



## TUNNEL HAND (Aug 5, 2009)

sabiki said:


> Wow, i just read this whole thread. Can i have my 15 min. back?


 x2 hwell:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

tunnel if you don't get off this thread your going to loose more than that.. plus 10 more now! lmao!

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 18 (10 members and 8 guests) , Barefoot Boy, cloudfishing, corndog 69, fannin, fender bender, FISHFRY, FISHTEXX, jason101, TUNNEL HAND


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

It amazes me where some of these threads end up and how they get there. What I learned in these last waisted 15 minutes is...never mind.


----------

